# New Lyft Offer



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Just got an email from Lyft offering me $850 for doing 45 rides between tomorrow and August 4th.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Go for it. Mine this week was $161 for 91 rides which I didn't even bat an eye at.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

losiglow said:


> Go for it. Mine this week was $161 for 91 rides which I didn't even bat an eye at.


Uber offered $1825 for 90 rides over 30 days. I'm going with their offer. Far easier for me to do 90 Uber rides in my area than 45 Lyft rides in that same amount of time. 

But I like how these companies are offering us incentives to drive. We need to take advantage of it while they are offering. I'm surprised Lyft offered me anything.


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Uber offered $1825 for 90 rides over 30 days. I'm going with their offer. Far easier for me to do 90 Uber rides in my area than 45 Lyft rides in that same amount of time.
> 
> But I like how these companies are offering us incentives to drive. We need to take advantage of it while they are offering. I'm surprised Lyft offered me anything.


wow, that's quite an offer - what area, if i may ask?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

montecristo said:


> wow, that's quite an offer - what area, if i may ask?


Inland Empire. It is a two-county area about 70 miles east of Los Angeles.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Just got an email from Lyft offering me $850 for doing 45 rides between tomorrow and August 4th.


Guaranteed $850 or a bonus $850? 45 rides should be easy to do in a month, only 10 a week.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Guaranteed $850 or a bonus $850? 45 rides should be easy to do in a month, only 10 a week.


Guarantee. You know the deal... they pay the difference between what you actually earn and the $850.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Guarantees are a JOKE. Insulting if you ask me. It proves they are not paying fairly per trip. Here in AZ Uber offers bonuses from 50 to 300 dollars for 20 to 80 trips. Gryft is stupid an only ever offers 200 for 100+ trips. Wonder how many robot drivers try too acheive that?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Just got an email from Lyft offering me $850 for doing 45 rides between tomorrow and August 4th.





SpinalCabbage said:


> Uber offered $1825 for 90 rides over 30 days. I'm going with their offer.





SpinalCabbage said:


> Guarantee. You know the deal...


Actually, you can work both of them. You must run three jobs per day in order to meet the Uber and one-point-five jobs to meet the Lyft. If you can run one extra Uber job per day, you can meet it in twenty three days. Run two extra and you can meet it in eighteen days. If you run three Lyft jobs per day, you can meet it in fifteen days. Five Uber plus three Lyft; eight jobs daily; should not be difficult.

I do not know if you can do this in the Inland Empire, but, in the Capital of Your Nation, you can learn where the minimums appear the most. When you are working a guarantee, minimums are what you want. You can sprinkle in a few mediocres, but you must avoid the long trips. If there is a Wally World where pings abound, hit it. Shuffle the two packed grocery carts as you do not have time to deal with two, but one that is fairly full or less is tolerable. The urban grocery store customers here usually do not have packed carts. In the suburbs, they do, but not the city. If there are neighbourhoods populated by the elderly, hit them. The elderly never go anywhere. If deliveries count on Uber, consider them. Do try to learn if Uber counts the tips on deliveries. Neither it nor Lyft count them on passenger jobs. They count only the fare for the trip. If it has stops or a round trip, cancel it. You do not have time for stops and round trips as it is. You decidedly do not have time for them when working a quota based guarantee.

You _can_ make these guarantees pay, if you know how to game it.





Soldiering said:


> Guarantees are a JOKE.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Actually, you can work both of them. You must run three jobs per day in order to meet the Uber and one-point-five jobs to meet the Lyft. If you can run one extra Uber job per day, you can meet it in twenty three days. Run two extra and you can meet it in eighteen days. If you run three Lyft jobs per day, you can meet it in fifteen days. Five Uber plus three Lyft; eight jobs daily; should not be difficult.
> 
> I do not know if you can do this in the Inland Empire, but, in the Capital of Your Nation, you can learn where the minimums appear the most. When you are working a guarantee, minimums are what you want. You can sprinkle in a few mediocres, but you must avoid the long trips. If there is a Wally World where pings abound, hit it. Shuffle the two packed grocery carts as you do not have time to deal with two, but one that is fairly full or less is tolerable. The urban grocery store customers here usually do not have packed carts. In the suburbs, they do, but not the city. If there are neighbourhoods populated by the elderly, hit them. The elderly never go anywhere. If deliveries count on Uber, consider them. Do try to learn if Uber counts the tips on deliveries. Neither it nor Lyft count them on passenger jobs. They count only the fare for the trip. If it has stops or a round trip, cancel it. You do not have time for stops and round trips as it is. You decidedly do not have time for them when working a quota based guarantee.
> 
> You _can_ make these guarantees pay, if you know how to game it.


Deliveries have actually been removed from my app. I am literally X only. Tips are included in this guarantee. Meaning every $1 in tips I receive during these 90 trips will be one less $1 that Uber needs to pay me to make up the difference between what I earn and the $1825 guarantee. Hard to believe they put that in writing, but indeed they have.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So now you need short rides? Sounds good to me. 45 short rides is $225 if they are $5. $850-$225= $625.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

June132017 said:


> So now you need short rides? Sounds good to me. 45 short rides is $225 if they are $5. $850-$225= $625.


I honed my skills to avoid shorties. Now I need to let my inner ant flag fly and take all the crap short rides my area provides abundantly. I see drive-thrus, convenience stores, and college kids in my immediate future. Lots of them.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I honed my skills to avoid shorties. Now I need to let my inner ant flag fly and take all the crap short rides my area provides abundantly. I see drive-thrus, convenience stores, and college kids in my immediate future. Lots of them.


I can see you on a yoga mat with the instructor saying, "Bring out the inner ant. "


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

You know where they can stick their offers , just raise the rates back to where they were a couple of years ago !


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

radikia said:


> You know where they can stick their offers , just raise the rates back to where they were a couple of years ago !


Inflation hitting like a plague and they are white knuckling that .60 a mile.

Criminals, all of them.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Deliveries have actually been removed from my app. I am literally X only. Tips are included in this guarantee. Meaning every $1 in tips I receive during these 90 trips will be one less $1 that Uber needs to pay me to make up the difference between what I earn and the $1825 guarantee. Hard to believe they put that in writing, but indeed they have.


If you use all your available filters daily, you could knock out both in record time. Short, unsurged, mid-day trips are your best friend the next couple weeks. For the lyft guarantee, I’d be using the secret weapon on every single pick-up…tap arrive, peep the destination, and if it’s over a 15-minute trip: insta-cancel.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SOLA-RAH said:


> If you use all your available filters daily, you could knock out both in record time. Short, unsurged, mid-day trips are your best friend the next couple weeks. For the lyft guarantee, I’d be using the secret weapon on every single pick-up…tap arrive, peep the destination, and if it’s over a 15-minute trip: insta-cancel.


Thanks for the tips and for the secret weapon.

I will be doing the Uber guarantee while working a regular 8-5 job. I'll be driving evening and weekends.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Thanks for the tips and for the secret weapon.


If you touch the customer icon after you press "Arrive", it will show you the destination. Be careful, as if you pre-arrive, do not do it more than two blocks away, as it may not show you the destination. Usually, I pre-arrive a block away. This way, if I do not like the destination, if the customer sees me, he sees me at speed and can not board the vehicle. If you pre-arrive, you may not receive your cancel fee if the customer does not show up anyhow. As Gr*yft* is now paying only two bananas for a no show, it is no great loss, especially compared to how much more you might lose if you get an unprofitable trip.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

radikia said:


> You know where they can stick their offers , just raise the rates back to where they were a couple of years ago !


Right! Lyft/Uber takes from all of us to train antz to jump though hoops. How is that right?


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

SOLA-RAH said:


> If you use all your available filters daily, you could knock out both in record time. Short, unsurged, mid-day trips are your best friend the next couple weeks. For the lyft guarantee, I’d be using the secret weapon on every single pick-up…tap arrive, peep the destination, and if it’s over a 15-minute trip: insta-cancel.


Lyft will deactive you if you keep cancelling rides after accepting. Is this true? You can reject rides as many as you want Lyft doesn't care


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Timlee252525 said:


> Lyft will deactive you if you keep cancelling rides after accepting. Is this true? You can reject rides as many as you want Lyft doesn't care


Lyft will send you all kinds of weepygrams if you keep declining jobs about how boo hoo hoo the "community" is suffering because you will not chase twenty minutes for a $3,75 job but there is nothing that either can do if you keep declining them. There were several lawsuits over this.

They can, however, de-activate you if you keep accepting jobs then cancel them. Lyft tends to take a dimmer view of this than does Uber. I am aware of many drives who came back from the dead on Uber. I am aware of only two or three who came back from the dead on Lyft.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Timlee252525 said:


> Lyft will deactive you if you keep cancelling rides after accepting. Is this true? You can reject rides as many as you want Lyft doesn't care


Maybe, maybe not…haven’t gotten the boot yet. My lyft cancel rate is ~30%, while my acceptance rate is ~10%. But I do know they’re BEGGING for drivers, especially during the late nite hours I’d typically drive. If they want to fire me for being a truly independent contractor by taking only the jobs in the direction/distance of my choosing, then more power to them. I personally think they’ll take any warm body that can clear the background check at this point….DC has a major supply issue and it’s not getting better any time soon.

“Peeking” to avoid bad trips is just as important as completing good trips (and trust me, there’s way more bad trips out there than good ones nowadays):


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Maybe, maybe not…haven’t gotten the boot yet. My lyft cancel rate is ~30%, while my acceptance rate is ~10%. But I do know they’re BEGGING for drivers, especially during the late nite hours I’d typically drive. If they want to fire me for being a truly independent contractor by taking only the jobs in the direction/distance of my choosing, then more power to them. I personally think they’ll take any warm body that can clear the background check at this point….DC has a major supply issue and it’s not getting better any time soon.


I've read that you can be dismissed if your acceptance rate drops below 85%, can you show a screenshot of your acceptance rate? Where do you find the cancellation rate? I haven't seen that on the app or the driver dashboard.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

CheepShot said:


> I've read that you can be dismissed if your acceptance rate drops below 85%, can you show a screenshot of your acceptance rate? Where do you find the cancellation rate? I haven't seen that on the app or the driver dashboard.


Acceptance rate definitely doesn’t matter in the slightest. They used to bury your cancel rate % deep in the Dashboard, but can’t find it anymore. ~30% is just my guess but probably pretty close as 1 out of every 3 destinations I see is definitely worth a cancel.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

CheepShot said:


> I've read that you can be dismissed if your acceptance rate drops below 85%,


That information is old. Before 2014 or 2015, both were de-activating drivers whose accept rate fell below a certain number. When I signed on to Uber Taxi in 2013, they told us sixty-five per-cent. Perhaps we were getting a little more slack on the Taxi level because we would sometimes forget to go OFF LINE if we took a street hail or call from our company. The Uber representatives who onboarded us acknowledged as much. When I signed on to UberX in 2014, I got different figures ranging from sixty five to eighty five. I did not sign on to Lyft until 2016. By that time, the court c ases where accept rate was mentioned had been settled. Lyft never was a named party in any of these suits, but, it allowed the provisions of the settlements to guide its policies, lest someone sue Lyft over the same things.

There were several cases, the most prominent of which were in California and Massachusetts. One of the major complaints was that mandatory accept rates violated a driver's status as an independent contractor. Uber's legal team advised Uber to concede that one. Thus, Uber agreed that declining jobs would not be grounds for "We have decided to end our partnership with you". What _was_ left in place, however, was that cancelling too many jobs after you had accepted them _was_ grounds for termination.

Neither will de-activate you for not accepting jobs. Both could de-activate you if you cancel too many for what they consider non-legitimate reasons after you accept them. Legitimate cancellations are for no shows, breakdowns, the police chased you away from the address, the street was closed. There have been rumours, however, that sometimes both companies will hold even legitimate cancellations against you.





SOLA-RAH said:


> They used to bury your cancel rate % deep in the Dashboard, but can’t find it anymore.


I have not been able to find it for some time, now.






SOLA-RAH said:


> 1 out of every 3 destinations I see is definitely worth a cancel.


I would have to agree that your number is close. I accepted eight Lyft jobs yesterday: two filtered; six unfiltered. Of the six unfiltered, I cancelled two after I had accepted them. One was a street corner job on K Street. I accepted it only because I was two blocks from it. The people were not looking for me, I could not stop to wait, the destination was barely tolerable so to hell with it. It was not worth Lyft's two dollars to shuffle, especially since it was busy. The second one was simply a matter of not liking the destination. I pre-arrived a little over half a block away; saw the destination; saw that it was a time-consuming thus unprofitable job; cancelled then drove right by the guy. Even with the dollar fifty ride bonus, STIL:L, it was not profitable. 

What was funny was that I returned to one of my sweet spots and as soon as I put it into PARK, a thirteen dollar ride bonus appeared on my screen. What happened next was TRULY AMAZING, _especially_ when you consider that it was Gr*yft*. I decidedly could not reject the first ping, as I could not afford to lose that good a bonus. Can you imagine my surprise when the ping was an apartment building FOUR blocks from me? Murphy's Law, Lyft Corollary, demands that it be a minimum of thirteen minutes from you and at an open spot with heavy traffic and no place to wait (and of course, a customer not outside looking for you, either). What was even _more_ amazing is that it went from the Scott Circle Area to the West End, a trip of just over five minutes and that only if you must stop at a light or two; there is some [rectal aperture] parked in the middle of the street around which everyone is trying to get or there is a flashy arrow. Usually, the jobs that you get with a bonus like that are headed far out into some suburb miles from any PPZ you might get or at least some place in the City where you do not want to go.



One thing, though; your nineteen per-cent accept rate is pushing unacceptable. You need to work on getting that accept rate lower.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Here in south Florida no offers. Nothing. Not driving. Period 

But there are cars out there. Are they getting offers or driving at base ? I suspect base because I flew in yesterday and took a Lyft from airport home and cost was normal low price.


----------



## Eagle Wolf Sparrow (Jul 7, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Just got an email from Lyft offering me $850 for doing 45 rides between tomorrow and August 4th.


what City?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Eagle Wolf Sparrow said:


> what City?


Inland Empire. It consists of portions of Riverside County, Ca and San Bernardino, Ca. About 70 miles east of Los Angeles, Ca.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Well thank you to both of you (SOLA-RAH and Another Uber Driver), I started driving a cab in '84 or so, bought my first limo in '87, repainted my cab and switched to RS in 2k14, I like driving and meeting people. Since covaids started I've dead headed so much it's been a real chore to make this job profitable and I was about to switch back to a cab. I'll take your advice and forget about the stupid Platinum rating and only accept the jobs that I want. If I'm dismissed, oh well, I was about to leave anyway.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

CheepShot said:


> I'll take your advice and forget about the stupid Platinum rating and only accept the jobs that I want. If I'm dismissed, oh well, I was about to leave anyway.


Neither one will de-activate you for low accept rates. It is the cancel rate that you must watch. I try to keep mine at ten per-cent or less. You can push it on occasion to the low twenties, but, once it gets past fifteen, you really should work on getting it back down below ten. Legitimate cancellations, such as no-show, no mask, no car seat, too many people do not count against you.

Given the garbage rates that the TNCs pay, you can not afford to waste too much time either covering or running any job. I do not know where in Illinois you are working, but if my experience in my market is at all instructive, there are some things that you just do not do. I my market, as well as others, Lyft is notorious for trying to get you to chase ten, fifteen and twenty plus minutes for a job. In the city, I go five tops. This must go double for Lyft as you could get the switcheroo. Most of my switcheroos have been to jobs that I would decline if given a choice. I had one yesterday. I was less than five minutes from a job that I had accepted when I got the switcheroo to a job five minutes or more from me, that was behind me and that I would have declined as a matter of course as it was in an apartment complex that has mostly troublesome passengers who want to go where I do not want to go. As I pre-arrive my Lyft jobs, I see the destination. Half of the jobs that I accepted in that particular complex had destinations that were time consuming and paid more poorly than usual. As I was cancelling half of the jobs that I got there, I decided not to accept any more , there. That the jobs which I did haul from there were troublesome only stiffened my resolve not to accept passengers from there.

I might bend my rule another minute or two in residential areas or in the suburbs, but that requires knowledge of conditions.

I see little benefit to my bottom line from any of these ratings.


----------

